# Software RAID1 - GEOM too old?



## bsus (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, I created with two disks and GEOM a RAID1 mirror.
It has already synced once and was mounted and in use.
But now I was working a little bit with the volume and it broke up.
Now its syncing again which costs awfuly much time.

Before I had a os with gentoo where I created a RAID1 volume with mdadm there weren't any issues with syncing and so on.

Is GEOM to old and not recommand?

Regards


----------



## bsus (Jul 13, 2011)

Or should I use better a ZFS pool RAIDz1 with the two disks?

The problem is, that I read that ZFS is only recommand for 3 to 9 disks


----------



## jem (Jul 13, 2011)

That's incorrect.

ZFS implements both mirroring and raidz.


----------



## rusty (Jul 13, 2011)

You could also use ZFS on a single disk and set copies={2,3} where needed.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 13, 2011)

ZFS requires quite powerful system with a lot of RAM. GEOM RAID1 is much cheaper. Its full resync after dirty shutdown indeed may take a lot of time, but it difficult to avoid, as disks are quite big now.


----------



## bsus (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the quick answer 

I now created a new "mirror" pool with zpool.

Following situation:
There some stupid sectarian working with important files. One of them has selected a folder and accidentally deleted some files.
Is it recommand to use the ZFS snapshot function to avoid this issue?

Regards


----------

